# What are my 2 girlies?



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

I was told the breed but cannot remember! Hetti the orange one is looking very scruffy thanks to Mr fox  I'm in the UK btw!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Posted on your introductions thread, but they are red and black sex links. They can have other names, black stars, comets, ISA brown, that sort of thing.


----------



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Posted on your introductions thread, but they are red and black sex links. They can have other names, black stars, comets, ISA brown, that sort of thing.


oo never heard of them!

I thought hetti is a new hampshire red


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The New Hampshire red do look similar, but the white smutting says red sex link to me. 

They are extremely common. The brown eggs from your grocery store come from sex links (usually red). They are a production bred hen and will breed very, very well for you for the first couple years. They aren't duration layers, though so they reach peak fast and fade young. I have several in my flock, they're quite personable birds. They are not a purebred b rather a hybrid of various breeds and bred for high egg yield and the ability to be sexed straight out of the egg by down colour.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There is my red sex pink with a more orange coat and black tail, as hey are a hybrid they can get a throwback to a passed parent every so often.








Then there are my basic red with white down, which is the usual "look".


----------



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

Fiere said:


> The New Hampshire red do look similar, but the white smutting says red sex link to me.
> 
> They are extremely common. The brown eggs from your grocery store come from sex links (usually red). They are a production bred hen and will breed very, very well for you for the first couple years. They aren't duration layers, though so they reach peak fast and fade young. I have several in my flock, they're quite personable birds. They are not a purebred b rather a hybrid of various breeds and bred for high egg yield and the ability to be sexed straight out of the egg by down colour.


ahh thats reli good info! she normally has no white on her! its only since the fox attack all that white has come in! I thought her feathers are damaged

this is her normally, unles you mean that tiny white bit?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Blow on her feathers, against the growth and look at her down, she is white underneath. That's what I mean


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

I have brown shavers that look like her. I'm in New Zealand and brown shavers are the factory hens and most free range hens commercially.













And also the one with more white was attacked by a dog, but the down is white.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Brown Shaver would be yet another one of the many names for Red Sex Link  
And one I've never heard before. Shaver is different!


----------

